# What happened to the Arkenstone?



## RindsayRohan (Oct 11, 2015)

So yeah, what ends up happening with the Arkenstone? Bard makes it into a keychain?


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 11, 2015)

The fate of the Arkenstone is told in The Hobbit


> They buried Thorin deep beneath the Mountain, and Bard laid the Arkenstone upon his breast.
> 
> *Chapter 18 The Return Journey*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 11, 2015)

Kind of a spoiler alert if you haven't read The Hobbit but it was buried with Thorin in the Lonely Mountain after The Battle of the Five Armies.


----------



## RindsayRohan (Oct 11, 2015)

A single line, is that all that's said? I have no memory of it. Yikes - definitely time to reread. Thanks aplenty!


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes, just a single line. Easy to over look. Unlike the Arkenstone


----------



## RindsayRohan (Oct 11, 2015)

You guys are so nice! I shouldn't have been intimidated by a Tolkien forum for so long. So many wasted nights, sigh!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 12, 2015)

Nope, we're all Tolkien enthusiasts here! I'm sure others will agree with me when I say I love talking about Tolkien and answering questions if I can! The only stupid question is the one not asked


----------

